# Comment mettre mon bonnet ?



## futurswitcher (23 Février 2005)

Après : <<comment lacer mes etnies ? >>
Voici : Comment mettre mon bonnet Salomon !! 

Voila, j'ai acheté un bonnet salomon, gris pour le ski.
Et comme je sais que pour certain bonnet, ya un truc pour les mettre, style pour les lacoste, le crocodile au dessus de l'oreille, je sais pas si il ya une méthode spéciale, un sens...

Je sais, la question prète à rire, mais bon, ca peut me servir !!!

Merci


----------



## lumai (23 Février 2005)

essaye sur ta tête 
j'crois que c'est comme ça que ça se met


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

j'ai bien une idée... mais en lisant ta signature, j'ai changé d'avis...


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> j'ai bien une idée... mais en lisant ta signature, j'ai changé d'avis...


J'ai failli changer d'idée aussi...
Voici ce que je voulais dire :
Dans un forum on ne poste pas de SMS, on s'efforce d'écrire de façon à respecter le lecteur.
   
Le bonnet bien enfoncé jusqu'aux oreilles permet au cerveau de fonctionner correctement.


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Dtc ?? :d


----------



## krystof (23 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Après : <<comment lacer mes etnies ? >>
> Voici : Comment mettre mon bonnet Salomon !!




La prochaine fois, tu vas nous demander comment mettre ton slip ? J'anticipe : une jambe dans chaque trou.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, tu vas nous demander comment mettre ton slip ?



là c'est facile : en sautant à pieds joints...  :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Dtc ?? :d





			
				krystof a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, tu vas nous demander comment mettre ton slip ? J'anticipe : une jambe dans chaque trou.


    (non, rien)


----------



## Bassman (23 Février 2005)

Tu veux mettre le slip DSC aussi ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Février 2005)

Nan les jambes


----------



## Grug (23 Février 2005)

est ce vraiment une bonne idée de demander des conseils vestimentaires à des gens qui trainent sur des forums informatiques ?    :rateau:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> est ce vraiment une bonne idée de demander des conseils vestimentaires à des gens qui trainent sur des forums informatiques ?    :rateau:



sans parler de ceux qui se proménent (ou se sont promenés) en chlapettes...


----------



## madlen (23 Février 2005)

comme ça c'est super...


----------



## loustic (23 Février 2005)

Et surtout, surtout les chaussettes de chez Skilomon
ne pas oublier de les farter avant d'en mettre une
à chaque petit ripaton.
 
Farter les chlapettes aussi !


----------



## Freelancer (23 Février 2005)

Et encore, il en est juste a pas savoir s'habiller. vous imaginez qd il faudra qu'il roule sa premiere pelle (comment je dois la faire tourner, la langue? vers la droite ou vers la gauche?)    
Et qd il aura switché...


----------



## molgow (23 Février 2005)

Demande à loudjena, elle a l'air de s'y connaitre en bonnet


----------



## poildep (23 Février 2005)

Demande à Sonny. Il est hyper fashion depuis qu'il a un mac.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Février 2005)

> Posté par krystof
> La prochaine fois, tu vas nous demander comment mettre ton slip ?





			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> là c'est facile : en sautant à pieds joints...  :rateau:




Bé, un slip, ça fait pas un beau bonnet ?   :mouais:  :love:  
Quoi qu'il y a aussi les bonnets de poitrine de mesdames...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> comme ça c'est super...



Si c'était un truc pour qu'elle ramène pas sa fraise, c'est raté


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

Heuuuuu, nan, mais c'est une vraie question ou j'ai pas tout compris  Sauf réponse plus pertinente, je crois qu'il te serait plus facile de regarder de quelle manière les autres mettent leur Salomon de bonnet... quand tu seras sur place.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu, nan, mais c'est une vraie question ou j'ai pas tout compris  Sauf réponse plus pertinente, je crois qu'il te serait plus facile de regarder de quelle manière les autres mettent leur Salomon de bonnet... quand tu seras sur place.



C'est pas un peu moutondepanurgesque comme méthode, ça ?


----------



## MacMadam (23 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas un peu moutondepanurgesque comme méthode, ça ?


C'est ma B.A. de l'année


----------



## quetzalk (23 Février 2005)

et si tu veux être _vraiment_ fashion, penses aussi à laisser les boucles des chaussures de ski décrochées, le pantalon taille basse avec nombril apparent (dans la poudreuse surtout) voire même les skis spatule vers l'arrière il paraît que c'est le top cette année à Valtho.
Bref...


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> et si tu veux être _vraiment_ fashion, penses aussi à laisser les boucles des chaussures de ski décrochées, le pantalon taille basse avec nombril apparent (dans la poudreuse surtout) voire même les skis spatule vers l'arrière il paraît que c'est le top cette année à Valtho.
> Bref...


 ah bon, c'est dejà passé le trip ski nudiste ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, c'est dejà passé le trip ski nudiste ?


 Dommage j'aimais bien cette periode moi


----------



## futurswitcher (24 Février 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuu, nan, mais c'est une vraie question ou j'ai pas tout compris  Sauf réponse plus pertinente, je crois qu'il te serait plus facile de regarder de quelle manière les autres mettent leur Salomon de bonnet... quand tu seras sur place.


 
Wi, c'était ca ma question, je vous remercie,les gars, je sais encore mettre un bonnet, c'était au niveau du style que je demandais....


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Bah pour le "style", y'a 2 ecoles :

- Tu fais c'que tu veux pasque ca te plait.

- Tu fais comme les autres pasque t'as pas de personnalité.

Choisis ce que bon te semble


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Bah pour le "style", y'a 2 ecoles :
> 
> - Tu fais c'que tu veux pasque ca te plait.
> 
> ...



Excellent résumé, j'aurais pas dit mieux !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Tient d'ailleurs question philosophique :

Si je pousse mon raisonnement, les effets de mode sont des concentrations de moutons de panurges, mais a l'origine de l'effet de mode, y'a t'il quelqu'un qui le fait pour etre a l'écart des moutons ??


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> (...) mais a l'origine de l'effet de mode, y'a t'il quelqu'un qui le fait pour etre a l'écart des moutons ??



Ben c'est là qu'ils vont chercher leur inspiration, les créateurs de mode. Nan ?
Que du coup que ceux qui étaient à l'écart de la mode n'ont plus du coup qu'à reprendre les modes passées de goût ?   
Que ben du coup pour être avant-garde, y faut être "has been " ?  :mouais:    
Rien que pour faire chier le monde


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tient d'ailleurs question philosophique :
> 
> Si je pousse mon raisonnement, les effets de mode sont des concentrations de moutons de panurges, mais a l'origine de l'effet de mode, y'a t'il quelqu'un qui le fait pour etre a l'écart des moutons ??



Trois possibilités :

1) il le fait pour être à l'écart des moutons

2) il le fait parce que ça lui plait, R à B des moutons

3) il le fait pour remplir son tiroir caisse (mais là, c'est pas les mêmes pistes).


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Ou suivre son propre style et ses envies (mais bon j'avoue que des fois j'en chie un peu pour trouver des fringues  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou suivre son propre style et ses envies (mais bon j'avoue que des fois j'en chie un peu pour trouver des fringues  )



Bof, une peau de pétaure, un collier de crânes et quelques mouches, un rien t'habille toi !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ou suivre son propre style et ses envies (mais bon j'avoue que des fois j'en chie un peu pour trouver des fringues  )



Oui, mais ça doit tout de même être chiant si tu cherches à te démarquer et que ton style est "récupéré" par la mode.
LA meilleure solution reste d'en avoir rien à cirer.


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Exact


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

MAis au fait, euh, au final, il a trouvé comment mettre son bonnet , futurswitcher ?


----------



## Dedalus (24 Février 2005)

Mon grand-père (un homme très smart...) me répétait toujours qu'un vêtement ne pourra jamais être élégant s'il a moins de dix ans


----------



## futurswitcher (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> MAis au fait, euh, au final, il a trouvé comment mettre son bonnet , futurswitcher ?


 
En fait, non, mais vous savez des sujets idiots comme ca, c'est toujours rigolot, j'ai eu des réponses comme dans <<commet lacer mes etnies>> style : tu passes les lacets ds les trous ! Merci 
Je vous adore tous pour votre humour, franchement. mias pas pour vos connaissances en modes !


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> Mon grand-père (un homme très smart...) me répétait toujours qu'un vêtement ne pourra jamais être élégant s'il a moins de dix ans



Comme quoi les temps changent, aujourd'hui, des vêtements de dix ans d'age, meme les SDF en ont plus, c'est plus fabriqué comme de son temps, now, dix ans pour une fringue, tu peux même plus t'en servir pour faire les carreaux !


----------



## krystof (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> des vêtements de dix ans d'age, meme les SDF en ont plus



Qu'entends-tu par SDF ? Sans Difficultées Financières ?

Dans ce cas, peut-être. Sinon, je ne suis vraiment pas sûr du tout de ton affirmation...


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Je vous adore tous pour votre humour, franchement. mias pas pour vos connaissances en modes !


 
Ca tombe bien j'ai pas été engagé ici pour parler mode et starak


----------



## futurswitcher (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ca tombe bien j'ai pas été engagé ici pour parler mode et starak


 
Je serais pas venu non plus si c'était pour parler que de ca.:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Qu'entends-tu par SDF ? Sans Difficultées Financières ?
> 
> Dans ce cas, peut-être. Sinon, je ne suis vraiment pas sûr du tout de ton affirmation...



C'est le contraire, il n'y a que dans ce cas qu'à la rigueur, tu peux garder des fringues dix ans.


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Je vous adore tous pour votre humour, franchement. mias pas pour vos connaissances en modes !



Cause pas sans savoir petit, tu manques un peu de recul, vu ton age, mais tu sais, la mode, ça tourne ... en rond, dans les années 80 on en revenait à la mode des années 50/60, dans les années 90, à celle des années 60/70, et maintenant, à 70/80, on tourne plus ou moins en rond !


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Yeah vivement la prochaine vague de la mode hard rock avec les futal en moule burnes, les collant affreux, les perfecto avec les capsule de binouze clipées dessus et la fameuse coupe "Cheveux long - Frange Bruce Dickinson" :love: : D


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Yeah vivement la prochaine vague de la mode hard rock avec les futal en moule burnes, les collant affreux, les perfecto avec les capsule de binouze clipées dessus et la fameuse coupe "Cheveux long - Frange Bruce Dickinson" :love: : D



Tiens, c'est marrant ça, tu vire la coupe (enfin plutot l'absence de coupe) de douilles, tu mets une belle banane à la brillantine à la place, tu gardes tout le reste, et vl'a Rock à Billy qui s'pointe ! quand le te dis que ça tourne !   et oine, et tou, et oine tou sri ...


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

normal grand, le hard rock est né dans le prolongement du rock a billy


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> les perfecto avec les capsule de binouze clipées dessus :love: : D



Ca c'est très "pounky" aussi


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> normal grand, le hard rock est né dans le prolongement du rock a billy



Dis donc, si tu te ramenais avec ta basse, ma vieille Melody Jazz f'ra bien pour la rythmique, et mon fils et sa strat pour les zigouigoui façon Jimmy Page, manque plus qu'une batteuse (y en a une sur MacGe, ch'sais pu qui, mais y en a une) et on pourra moissoner !


----------



## Benjamin D.C. (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Yeah vivement la prochaine vague de la mode hard rock avec les futal en moule burnes, les collant affreux, les perfecto avec les capsule de binouze clipées dessus et la fameuse coupe "Cheveux long - Frange Bruce Dickinson" :love: : D


haha trop beau! :style:


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

Roh j'ai failli oublier le blouson en jean sans manches avec plein d'ecusson des grand groupe hard rock cousu dessus :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Roh j'ai failli oublier le blouson en jean sans manches avec plein d'ecusson des grand groupe hard rock cousu dessus :love:



Plus la kaskette en cuir et l'Electra Glide four O nine


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

la chaine sur le porte flouze


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Yeah vivement la prochaine vague de la mode hard rock avec les futal en moule burnes, les collant affreux, les perfecto avec les capsule de binouze clipées dessus et la fameuse coupe "Cheveux long - Frange Bruce Dickinson" :love: : D





pitié tout mais pas cela, le perfecto !!!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pitié tout mais pas cela, le perfecto !!!



Bah, tant qu'il est pas refermé, ouvert ça va, le mieux c'est s'il est peinturluré et recouverts de pointes en acier


----------



## Bassman (24 Février 2005)

fait maison les pointe en acier si possible


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> fait maison les pointe en acier si possible



Autre accessoire I N D I S P E N S A B L E


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Autre accessoire I N D I S P E N S A B L E


 c'est vrai ça, un cul, c'est toujours pratique


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> c'est vrai ça, un cul, c'est toujours pratique



A ouais ! C'est pratique pour s'assoir ! Je vous laisse les autres usages auxquels vous pensez, bande de p'tits salopiots !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Autre accessoire I N D I S P E N S A B L E





sa , desolé de te l'apprendre, les fifille ont deja toutes cette ceinture


----------



## toys (24 Février 2005)

le style punk des gamine de 14 ans super !!!!  
des petits conseil d un jeune "con" qui passe sont temps a sortir 
1 ne suis pas le style des autres fait toi le tien "je me suis fait fringue depuis que j ait 14 ans ces   aussi bien et ces moin chere"
2 suivre une mode donner par un style musicale qui ne veut rien dire ca me gonfle ci tu veut voire des vrait punk vas sur le site d un de mes pote WWW.furyfest.com la tu y verra des vrait punk et pas du sun 41 et autre ramasi de faut metaleu ou punk enfin ce que tu veut ce qu il font eu ce raproche plus de la musette que de vrait son revolutinaire que les punk ont.
desoler je me suis enerver mais ca me met hor de moi ces connerie.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> le style punk des gamine de 14 ans super !!!!
> ........
> desoler je me suis enerver mais ca me met hor de moi ces connerie.





et bien tu t'enerve pour rien , zen   

c'est pas parce que les fifille ont cette ceinture qu'elle sont des punk
loins de la , je dirais plutot des lolitas avec leur jean taille basse , petit haut rose bonbon et gloss super brillants aux levres , mais bon.....passon


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Il y a 25 ans, de sombres connards voulaient déjà me donner des leçons sur la manière de lacer mes Doc Martens... Je suis confiant dans l'avenir ; la relève est assurée


----------



## Grug (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 25 ans, de sombres connards voulaient déjà me donner des leçons sur la manière de lacer mes Doc Martens... Je suis confiant dans l'avenir ; la relève est assurée


 :rateau: 
mais si ça evolue !
Regarde maintenant c'est les jeunes cons qui demandent avant que les vieux cons s'en mêlent.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Il y a 25 ans, de sombres connards voulaient déjà me donner des leçons sur la manière de lacer mes Doc Martens... Je suis confiant dans l'avenir ; la relève est assurée



Lacet blanc (aie aie aie  ), lacet rouge (oï oï oï), lacet écossais (pounky staïle fashion), lacet jaune (euh, c quoi encore ?)

    
Lacet crosié, en ligne, en ...
et pis, que plus que tu avais de rangées de trous pour lacer tes docs et que plus elle étaient hautes et que plus que les nioubies punky y t'admiraient, LOL


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Lacet blanc (aie aie aie  ), lacet rouge (oï oï oï), lacet écossais (pounky staïle fashion), lacet jaune (euh, c quoi encore ?)
> 
> 
> Lacet crosié, en ligne, en ...
> et pis, que plus que tu avais de rangées de trous pour lacer tes docs et que plus elle étaient hautes et que plus que les nioubies punky y t'admiraient, LOL



Je te balancerait tout ça en tongs et en col Mao dans une rizière, moi!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Lacet blanc (aie aie aie  ), lacet rouge (oï oï oï), lacet écossais (pounky staïle fashion), lacet jaune (euh, c quoi encore ?)
> 
> 
> Lacet crosié, en ligne, en ...
> et pis, que plus que tu avais de rangées de trous pour lacer tes docs et que plus elle étaient hautes et que plus que les nioubies punky y t'admiraient, LOL



Bon, c'est décidé, j'reste aux mocassins


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je te balancerait tout ça en tongs et en col Mao dans une rizière, moi!!!




esclavagiste !!!!


faire bosser tous ces petits de moins de 21 ans


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est décidé, j'reste aux mocassins




kickers ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kickers ?



Tatanes de babos!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> kickers ?



non, pourquoi pas des Clarck pendant que tu y es ? Mocassins, tu sais, ces trucs ou y a pas de lacets !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> non, pourquoi pas des Clarck pendant que tu y es ? Mocassins, tu sais, ces trucs ou y a pas de lacets !



AAAAAHHHHH... Ouais... Un peu comme la tong, alors


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> AAAAAHHHHH... Ouais... Un peu comme la tong, alors



NAN ! la tong, y a pas de chaussure au dessus de la semelle, juste un bout de ficelle, le mocassin, y a pas de lacet, mais y a la chaussure au dessus de la semelle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! la tong, y a pas de chaussure au dessus de la semelle, juste un bout de ficelle, le mocassin, y a pas de lacet, mais y a la chaussure au dessus de la semelle



Alors ; c'est mieux... Mais du coup, ça doit être plus coûteux...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Alors ; c'est mieux... Mais du coup, ça doit être plus coûteux...



Va donc faire une journée de marche dans la neige en tong, et tu verra si c'est moins cher (pharmacie comprise) ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> non, pourquoi pas des Clarck pendant que tu y es ? Mocassins, tu sais, ces trucs ou y a pas de lacets !



bah oui, de mon epoque on les appelait les "anglaises" et c'etait kicker !!!   


anedocte : mon frere et moi  ( 8/9ans ) on avait le meme....
un jour on part a l'ecole et a midi on rentre , 
mon frere boite il en peut plus il a pleins des cloques ....
ma mere : pas possible !!! :mouais: c'est meme pas 1 mois
que tu les as , tu a encore pris du pieds....
moi je me tais, depuis le matin, j'avais tendance a perdre mes chaussure !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bah oui, de mon epoque on les appelait les "anglises" et c'etait kicker !!!
> 
> 
> anedocte : mon frere et moi  ( 8/9ans ) on avait le meme....
> ...



Dévouée depuis l'enfance... :love:    :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> NAN ! la tong, y a pas de chaussure au dessus de la semelle, juste un bout de ficelle, le mocassin, y a pas de lacet, mais y a la chaussure au dessus de la semelle



Et tu fais quoi des espadrilles ?
C'est bien aussi ça les espadrilles


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> Et tu fais quoi des espadrilles ?
> C'est bien aussi ça les espadrilles



J'en fais rien, j'utilise des mocassins, comme tu as peut-être pu le lire plus haut


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Février 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> J'en fais rien, j'utilise des mocassins, comme tu as peut-être pu le lire plus haut



.... Y'a quand même des monomaniaques, sur ce forum...


----------



## ficelle (24 Février 2005)

futurswitcher a dit:
			
		

> Voila, j'ai acheté un bonnet salomon, gris pour le ski.
> Et comme je sais que pour certain bonnet, ya un truc pour les mettre, style pour les lacoste, le crocodile au dessus de l'oreille, je sais pas si il ya une méthode spéciale, un sens...





ici, on les porte comme ca....


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... Y'a quand même des monomaniaques, sur ce forum...



Ah ben oui, y a un tas de psychopates qui veulent m'empêcher de porter des mocassins


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... Y'a quand même des monomaniaques, sur ce forum...




viiiiiiiiii vraiiiiii 

en plus le vrai mocassin il est en cuir glacé (donc assez dur)
et il ne faut pas oublier les pompons !!!!


----------



## loustic (24 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> .... Y'a quand même des monomaniaques, sur ce forum...


Pourtant ils sont gentils les modos
il ne faut pas en dire du mal
même s'ils sont modomaniaques


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> viiiiiiiiii vraiiiiii
> 
> en plus le vrai mocassin il est en cuir glacé (donc assez dur)
> et il ne faut pas oublier les pompons !!!!




PAs de mocassins sans pompons !

Autrement c'est comme un sapin de Noel sans guirlandes ou Mme de Fontenay sans chapeau, ça va pas sans.


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

Avec tout ça le quatorze (qu'il dit)
ne sait toujours pas comment
s'enfoncer la tête dans le bonnet !
 
Je n'y connais rien.
Ni en bonnet
Ni en tête.
 :rose: 
Venez-lui en aide vous tous
qui travaillez du chapeau !


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

à propos de tête, y'aurait bien une autre solution pour nous tous, style autruche : on interdit le mac avant 16 ans...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Avec tout ça le quatorze (qu'il dit)
> ne sait toujours pas comment
> s'enfoncer la tête dans le bonnet !
> 
> ...



Je tremble en pensant au jour où il viendra nous demander comment enfiler une capote, le Choupinet...


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je tremble en pensant au jour où il viendra nous demander comment enfiler une capote, le Choupinet...


Tout pareil :
Jusqu'aux oreilles !


----------

